# everstudent



## vandad

I just wanted to know if you could translate "everstudent" ,meaning a student who's always eager to learn,into Russian . I'm looking for a rule for making such compound nouns ,made of ever+noun.


----------



## Natalisha

vandad said:


> I'm looking for a rule for making such compound nouns ,made of ever+noun.



You mean a Russian rule?


----------



## estreets

вечный студент


----------



## Orlin

estreets said:


> вечный студент


 
Я не уверен, что это подходит здесь, потому что в болгарском "вечен студент" обычно тот, кто плохо учится и поэтому не может закончить обучение в разумные сроки (он продолжает учиться, когда другие давно дипломировались). Или у вас в России по-другому?


----------



## Garbuz

estreets said:


> вечный студент


 
Вечный студент у меня ассоциируется с чеховским Петей Трофимовым. Я думаю, смысл здесь другой. Что-нибудь, типа "человек с тягой к знанием", или "человек, считающий, что учиться никогда не поздно", в зависимости от ситуации.


----------



## Natalisha

Orlin said:


> Я не уверен, что это подходит здесь, потому что в болгарском "вечен студент" обычно тот, кто плохо учится и поэтому не может закончить обучение в разумные сроки (он продолжает учиться, когда другие давно дипломировались). Или у вас в России по-другому?



Yes, it differs. "Вечный студент" is a person who never stops learning.


----------



## morzh

Orlin said:


> Я не уверен, что это подходит здесь, потому что в болгарском "вечен студент" обычно тот, кто плохо учится и поэтому не может закончить обучение в разумные сроки (он продолжает учиться, когда другие давно дипломировались). Или у вас в России по-другому?




No offense, but you're trying to argue about a Russian idiom with a Russian, using, however close, but still Bulgarian not Russian basis. Not a valid argument by any measure.

It is "*вечный студент*".


----------



## Garbuz

Natalisha said:


> Yes, it differs. "Вечный студент" is a person who never stops learning.


 
Meaning something like a pathologically immature person.


----------



## morzh

Garbuz said:


> Meaning something like a pathologically immature person.



No, not necessarily. Sometimes it is used in a somewhat rebuking sense, that is "whenever he/she will stop studying and start earning a living", but often it is also used in a positive sense, "a person who is always eager to learn new".

So, you cannot really say it means the immature person. It may. But also it may not.


----------



## Garbuz

morzh said:


> No, not necessarily. Sometimes it is used in a somewhat rebuking sense, that is "whenever he/she will stop studying and start earning a living", but often it is also used in a positive sense, "a person who is always eager to learn new".
> 
> So, you cannot really say it means the immature person. It may. But also it may not.


 
I've never run across this word combination being used in the meaning you describe. With me it definitely alludes to Chekhov's Petja Trofimov and nothing else.


----------



## morzh

Из Савелия Крамарова: Это _он_ внушал мне: «Будь, как и я, _вечным студентом_. Будь учеником всю жизнь! Творчество не имеет границ!»

Аркадий Баклагин: я - _вечный студент_ джаза *....

*Андрей Бурковский — _вечный студент
http://nasts.ucoz.ru/news/2010-10-01-174
(ОСОРОЖНО СО ССЫЛКАМИ)
_


----------



## estreets

Garbuz said:


> I've never run across this word combination being used in the meaning you describe. With me it definitely alludes to Chekhov's Petja Trofimov and nothing else.


 I can help! 
У нас опять на работе пертурбации. Шеф задумал всё по-западному перестроить, теперь гоняют нас на разные курсы повышения квалификации. Вечером все путные люди дома сидят, а мы, вечные студенты, в аудиториях сидим. Ну ладно, хоть платить за это счастье не надо.
Is it what you want to hear?
Not only Petya Trofimov is in this boat...


----------



## rusita preciosa

1. There is no general rule, you will have to translate depending on the nontext.

2. I disagree with *вечный студент.* It is not a good fit for your context. As stated above, it has a rather negative meaning, someone who stays in school longer than necessary out of fear to face the "real world". 

3. The word *студент* itself in most cases has a specific meaning in Russian, it means "university/college student"

4. I like this as a translation for everstudent:


Garbuz said:


> "человек с тягой к знанием", или "человек, считающий, что учиться никогда не поздно", в зависимости от ситуации.


----------



## morzh

For starters, the very word "everstudent", if one tries to google it - is extremely rarely used, and I am not even sure it formally exists.

I heard "eternal student" and, to be honest, never heard "everstudent".

The meaning is very much the same as in Russian. Meaning both "immature person who is unwilling to start providing for him/herself" and "person who is eager to learn".

Having said that, I would probably agree that in both languages it more often than not is used in the first sense rather than in the second.

I also want to notice that often, to be used in the positive sense, it is coupled with the subject of studies:

Я - вечный студент джаза
Он - вечный студент искусства
Мы - вечные студенты жизни.
_Джим Керри_ - _вечный студент_! Не в том, общепринятом смысле, конечно, когда так называют недоучек, которые так и не приобрели какой-то статус (выдержка).

Но, я все же настаиваю на том, что из англисйкого в русский, "everstudent" (wherever that comes from) and "eternal student" are adequately translated as "вечный студент" as in English both negative and positive connotations exist.


----------



## Natalisha

garbuz said:


> i've never run across this word combination being used in the meaning you describe. With me it definitely alludes to chekhov's petja trofimov and nothing else.



Со мной в группе училась девушка, которая сначала окончила колледж, затем институт и после пришла учиться к нам в университет с первого (!!!) курса. При этом она работала, т.к. второе высшее образование было платным. Как только кто-то из преподавателей знакомился с ней поближе, называл ее "вечный студент" (надо бы "вечная студентка"). Кроме работы и учебы она находила время посещать компьютерные курсы.
В моем сознании словосочетание "вечный студент" имеет (хорошо, имело до сих пор) только положительный оттенок.

Век живи - век учись.


----------



## Garbuz

natalisha said:


> Со мной в группе училась девушка, которая сначала окончила колледж, затем институт и после пришла учиться к нам в университет с первого (!!!) курса. При этом она работала, т.к. второе высшее образование было платным. Как только кто-то из преподавателей знакомился с ней поближе, называл ее "вечный студент" (надо бы "вечная студентка"). Кроме работы и учебы она находила время посещать компьютерные курсы.
> В моем сознании словосочетание "вечный студент" имеет (хорошо, имело до сих пор) только положительный оттенок.
> 
> Век живи - век учись.


 
Иногда можно слышать, как жена ласково говорит своему мужу "Ух ты мой поросенок". Можем ли мы на основе этого заключить, что слово "поросенок" применительно к человеку содержит положительную оценку? Вряд ли. Наталиша, как сказал известный булгаковский персонаж "Ну мало ли что кто-то может сказать. Не всему же надо верить."


----------



## Natalisha

Garbuz said:


> Иногда можно слышать, как жена ласково говорит своему мужу "Ух ты мой поросенок". Можем ли мы на основе этого заключить, что слово "поросенок" применительно к человеку содержит положительную оценку? Вряд ли. Наталиша, как сказал известный булгаковский персонаж "Ну мало ли что кто-то может сказать. Не всему же надо верить."



А вот Вам я верю, Garbus! Хотите верьте, хотите нет. 

Вот так вот, один раз в жизни попался мне вечный студент, и тот ложный: с отменной репутацией и трудоголик. 
Только тепеть мне интересно, почему барышня не обижалась, когда ее так "обзывали".

Все-таки, наверное, правы те, кто считает, что у данного словосочетания два значения.


----------



## Garbuz

natalisha said:


> А вот Вам я верю, garbus! Хотите верьте, хотите нет.
> 
> Вот так вот, один раз в жизни попался мне вечный студент, и тот ложный: с отменной репутацией и трудоголик.
> Только тепеть мне интересно, почему барышня не обижалась, когда ее так &quot;обзывали&quot;.
> 
> Все-таки, наверное, правы те, кто считает, что у данного словосочетания два значения.


 
Спасибо за добрые слова, Наталиша. Только ведь и муж не обижается, когда жена его поросенком называет. Почему? Да потому что уверен, что делает она это в шутку и по-доброму. В актуальном значении слова, как известно, присутствует несколько компонентов. То, о чем Вы пишете, - это прагматика, а она может быть какой угодно, в зависимости от ситуации. Но входит ли эта информация в концептуальное содержание слова (другими словами, в "словарное значение") - это еще вопрос. Извините за эти "навороченные" термины.


----------



## Natalisha

Garbus, то, что Вы пишите, верно, по-моему, я это нигде не оспаривала. Я ведь описала только свой личный опыт (пост 15).Понимаете, прагматика тесно связана с когницией. Я восприняла данную лексическую единицу в описываемом мной контексте, поэтому и образовалась такая семантика  словосочетания (опять же, пишу только о себе). Если бы в группе были студенты-прогульщики, то, возможно, в моем сознании закрепилось бы другое семантическое значение. Кроме того, немаловажное значение имеют и фоновые знания, и опыт и т.д.     



Garbuz said:


> Но входит ли эта информация в концептуальное содержание слова (другими словами, в "словарное значение") - это еще вопрос.



Это то, что я пыталась выяснить, прочитав Ваш пост 9.
Действительно, чаще всего словосочетание "вечный студент" имеет негативную коннотацию, но *не всегда*.

Вот тому подтверждение:



> «Я нахожусь в состоянии постоянного ученичества. Можно сказать, я – вечный студент».



А здесь еще любопытней:



> Для начала договоримся, что мы будем иметь в виду под понятием «вечный студент». В контексте статьи вечный студент ― это человек, который, получив после школы какое-либо образование (высшее или среднеспециальное), продолжает учиться, получая одно за другим дополнительные образования в учебных заведениях (специалист, который самостоятельно повышает свою квалификацию на практическом опыте, по книгам, через Интернет, к вечным студентам не относится).



А теперь вопрос: так можно все-таки "eternal student" перевести как "вечный студент"? 
Думаю, для начала следует уточнить, какой смысл вы вкладываете в это понятие.


----------



## Saluton

I've never heard *вечный студент* with a positive connotation and I completely agree with this quote:


morzh said:


> так называют недоучек, которые так и не приобрели какой-то статус


"Человек с тягой к знаниям" or another descriptive translation would fit.


----------



## Garbuz

natalisha said:


> .Понимаете, прагматика тесно связана с когницией.
> 
> .



Входит ли прагматический компонент в значение - это предмет полемики между разными семантическими школами. Я лично считаю, что не входит. Что касается индивидуальных ассоциаций, то их тем более нельзя делать частью словарного значения, иначе мы перестанем понимать друг друга. Мой компьютер почему-то закапризничал и не стал открывать цитаты, которые Вы приводите. Откуда они? Мне только что один ученый друг сказал, что до того, как "вечный студент" попал в чеховскую пьесу, он уже существовал в языке (я имею в виду выражение, а не персонаж). В какой-то венской опере герой, которого называли вечным студентом, настойчиво проявлял тягу к знаниям, и это, в общем-то, оценивалось положительно. Так что, может быть, две противоположные коннотации "вечного студента" и сосуществуют в массовом сознании. Проведите исследование.


----------



## IM 12358

Garbuz said:


> Мой компьютер почему-то закапризничал и не стал открывать цитаты, которые Вы приводите. Откуда они?



И у меня они не открываются.


----------



## Natalisha

garbuz said:


> Мой компьютер почему-то закапризничал и не стал открывать цитаты, которые Вы приводите.


Извините. Уже исправлено.



> Так что, может быть, две противоположные коннотации "вечного студента" и сосуществуют в массовом сознании.



Судя по указанным мной ссылкам, оба оттенка сосуществуют. 



> Что касается индивидуальных ассоциаций, то их тем более нельзя делать частью словарного значения



Это даже не обсуждается. Но когда Вас просят объяснить значение какого-нибудь слова, Вы не бежите за словарем, а объясняете исходитя из своего личного опыта, который может оказаться ошибочным. Меня в настоящее время как раз и интересует вопрос, закреплено ли семантическое значение данного словосочетания с положительной коннотацией в каком-нибудь словаре. 

Пока вопрос остается открытым, повторю, прежде чем говорить о "вечном студенте", не мешало бы уточнить, что именно вы вкладываете в это понятие (особенно при отсутствии контекста), иначе можно попасть впросак.


----------



## vandad

*I heard "eternal student" and, to be honest, never heard "everstudent".*
*Guys,I'm looking for an absolutely positive analog.Something that showes that student is very sofisticated ,....whatever good charachteristics ,nevertheless doesn't want to look down on others ,show off ,....whatever disgusting behaviour .*


----------

